# [REVDEP-REBUILD] broken libfontconfig et libfreetype

## Mr.P4T4TE

Salut.

Depuis ma dèrnière mise à jour un REVDEP-REBUILD me remonte des liens vers librairies manquant et essaye ensuite de réinstaller app-emultion/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

L'installation ce passe bien à priori mais la génération de la liste des modules Pango échoue.

Un second REVDEP-REBUILD me renvoie exactement le même message, y compris les liens vers les librairies ne concernant pas pango.

 *Quote:*   

> *   /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs
> 
>  *   /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libcrux-engine.so -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs
> 
>  *   /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libglide.so -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs
> ...

 

Je n'arrive pas à voir d'où vient le problème.

J'ai ensuite désinstallé "nspluginwrapper", "adobe-flash", puis "emul-linux-x86-gtklibs"

Cela "résout" le problème puisque je n'ait plus d'erreur avec revdep-rebuild.

J'imagine que cela vient donc de "emul-linux-x86-gtklibs" dont dépens "nspluginwraper" et "adobe-flash" mais je ne trouve rien sur le net pour expliquer ces liens cassé qui sont apparus subitement alors que flash a tjr bien fonctionné chez moi.

----------

## barul

Je pense qu'il te manque x11-libs/libXinerama et media-libs/fontconfig. emerge dit qu'il ne trouve pas certains fichiers y étant reliés.

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

C'est 2 librairies sont bien installées et leurs réinstallation ne cause aucun problème !

Seulement un message d'info sur la configuration :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Please make fontconfig configuration changes using `eselect fontconfig`
> 
>  * Any changes made to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf will be overwritten.
> ...

 

Parcontre la mise à jour du systeme d'aujourd'hui échoue pour gcc ...>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/temp/build.log'
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.6, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> ...

 

Je pense que le vrai problème concerne le gcc. Est ce que je crée un nouveau post ou pouvez vous m'aider sur celui ci ?

----------

